

Show HN: Web app to convert documents to PDF - Skywing

Hi all,<p>I've been working steadily on a web app that converts uploaded documents to PDF. It's still very much a work in progress and it lacks several big features that I am going to be working on over this weekend. I consider this to be a proof of concept, because I've written a similar implementation of in the past, and it was entirely based on Windows and a bunch of expensive software that was difficult to scale (Windows, Office, Acrobat), and it had to store the flat-file on disk because that's what was needed. My current implementation here uses all open-source software, is on Linux, and does not deal at all with flat files - I just store the raw data in a database. So, there's no Office interop or Acrobat or anything involved. I think this will scale much better. I just wanted to show what I've got so far because feedback is exciting.<p>Anyways, I don't have much error handling or anything coded in, so it may blow up if you poke it too much.<p>Also, it will only convert Excel documents to PDF, at the moment. I have to add support for more file types, but that is a relatively simply task compared to the other features.<p>Basically, sign up, create a bucket and upload some excel documents. They should process and be converted into PDF, at which point you can view them using PDF.js. (so, a newer browser will be required)<p>Check it out: http://litigance.com
======
Skywing
clickable <http://litigance.com>

oops, no link to sign up page, here it is, though:
<http://litigance.com/auth/signup>

I'll add it to the sign in page.

